# I need a universal statement for my essay quickly! Help!



## MarkB (Apr 15, 2010)

I nearly finnished my essay on Romanticism, on my concluding paragraph, ready to finnish, but I can't come up with the "universal statement". My english teacher is insanely anal about this kind of stuff so I can't just half ass that part, and I seriously can't think of anything to say for the last sentence.  Halp!


Here's my concluding paragraph (copied and pasta) can someone give me a good clinching ending here?:



For the thousands of poems written during the Romantic Age, there are the themes that unite them and create the influential and monumental period where writers spoke both their minds and feelings. Upheld by the backlash against the age of enlightenment, and propelled by the French Revolution, the period of Romanticism is a reminder of the magnitude of importance held by the themes of nature, feelings, imagination, and self worth that flourished. John Keats, Percy Bysshe Shelly, and William Blake wrote timeless classics of poetry that continue to inspire and awe even today.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 15, 2010)

"Life's a bitch, then you strangle one"

You're welcome.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Apr 15, 2010)

Music is not about what notes are played, it's about the notes that are not played.


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 15, 2010)

In conclusion, disregard females. Acquire currency.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 15, 2010)

In conclusion, we cannot confirm or deny anything.


----------



## MarkB (Apr 15, 2010)

I knew you guys would be loads of help.


----------



## matty2fatty (Apr 15, 2010)

Make numerous threatening references to the UN.

k, serious answer. I find the last sentence about the different poets comes from nowhere, almost like you're starting a seperate concluding paragraph. You could though, fit a reference to specific authors in your first sentence ....'thousands of awe inspiring poems written by billy and jenny and walter' blah blah blah. 

However, that doesn't help with your closing statement, and since I know nothing about the rest of your paper the best I can do is something like:

Despite the emergence of 19th century realism that served to usher out the romantic movement, the undeniable impact of these great works continues to be felt throughout modern literature

That make any sense? Its hard to close a paper I haven't read, haha

Keep in mind though that if you haven't talked about realism in other parts of your paper you can't bring it up at the end.


----------



## MarkB (Apr 15, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> Make numerous threatening references to the UN.
> 
> k, serious answer. I find the last sentence about the different poets comes from nowhere, almost like you're starting a seperate concluding paragraph. You could though, fit a reference to specific authors in your first sentence ....'thousands of awe inspiring poems written by billy and jenny and walter' blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


 

Ahh finally, a serious answer now. 


The author sentence was thrown in I'll admit, but they were apart of my essay, which was basically taking 4 poems from 3 different authors and analyzing them. But yeah, I didn't talk about realism in the essay so I would of had to change the wording around your closer, but its too late anyways since I had turned in my essay already haha. Hopefully the way the paragraph is will work!


----------



## Randy (Apr 15, 2010)

'Bear suits are funny'


----------

